# Constipated Shih Tzu



## BDD888 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi,

My 13 year old Shih Tzu is again constipated. Had no problems producing this morning. But couldn't at dinner time. Barked in pain when he tried. Is there some safe human food I can give him to help loosen his blockage? 

The last time he was constipated (Dec '08) it was serious and he needed a double enema. OUCH!! Boy was his anus sore for a week or two. But obviously felt much better afterwards. Of course this was done at the vets. Hoping to avoid another expensive vet visit. 

Last night he was looking good. Had some pizza crust. Probably one too many pieces (I keep giving in...he's been constipated a few times before).


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

A couple of tablespoons of canned pure pumpkin will help. Or 2 fish oil capsules (pierce w/a pin and sqeeze over his food).


----------



## BDD888 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. But unfortunately I don't have either. 

I did give him a little lettuce and yogurt. Did the trick. He was able to do #2 an hour ago. 

He hasn't been getting any fibre in his diet of just dry food. 

Will post again if he becomes "backed up" again. Which I doubt at this point.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

If it's an ongoing problem you could try giving him miralax daily. It's a stool softener and mild laxative that works great for cats with megacolon (though typically in conjunction with other meds), and I've heard it's safe for dogs, too. It comes in a flavorless powder that you can add to water and give orally, or mix with a little food. I give my 12 pound cat 1/8 teaspoon daily.


----------

